# apps



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

I have an ipad 2 and I was wondering, if my husband wanted to use it, can he have his own page, or destop (not sure what you call it. ) for his own apps.

Thanks


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

No. It's been mentioned by many as a desired feature, but so far it isn't possible. My husband and I use separate screens/pages when we organized our apps, that was the best we could do.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait, a minute..... You SHARE (or want to share) your iPad 

Oh, the horror!!!!


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

hsuthard said:


> No. It's been mentioned by many as a desired feature, but so far it isn't possible. My husband and I use separate screens/pages when we organized our apps, that was the best we could do.


Okay, thanks. It's to bad they don't have something like that.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Wait, a minute..... You SHARE (or want to share) your iPad
> 
> Oh, the horror!!!!


LOL, maybe I should tell him he can only use it 1/2 a day.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My husband doesn't use it at all and BRATs don't have the password... <grin>


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

He is only going to use It when we go away.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

If he HAS to use it,    I suppose the best thing to do would be to make a folder and put all his apps in it.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Good idea. Thanks


----------

